
Show HN: Python library for keyboard hooks and macros - BoppreH
https://github.com/boppreh/keyboard
======
kixpanganiban
Really nice work! I haven't had the chance to check it out, by as a DotA
player from the W3C era, I used to use AutoHotkey (AHK) a lot and your library
and AHK seem to have an overlap. What does this library have that AHK does
not, and what are its weaknesses compared to the other?

------
0942v8653
> To avoid depending on X the Linux parts reads raw device files
> (/dev/input/input*) but this requries root.

Does that mean you can use it on the virtual terminal screens? If so, that's
pretty cool.

------
zng
Cool :)

Any plan for OSX support in the future?

